# Stalking Geese



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Would u ever as a goose hunter consider stalking geese? I know i have heard that it is an unethical way and normally most would decoy them but if u had no decoys would u stalk decoys if they werent on the roost? Just wondering what everyone has to say about this style of hunting?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My days of crawling across the prairie through all the burrs, mudd, and water are over. I learned at a young age that there is more effective and efficient way to kill geese. And stalking them isnt one of them.


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

Not a big fan of stalking, although i have before. Never had much success on snows, but some on Canadas. I just love the excitement of fooling those big birds and having them to try to land within 15 or 20 feet from you. Canadas are normally easy enough to decoy (plus, unlike snows, you don't need that many decoys) that stalking isn't normally necessary. Plus, the limits on canadas are much lower than snows, so you need to be careful once you jump some and start shooting.

i wouldn't say it's unethical, maybe not preferred, but not unethical. Unethical would be shooting them on the ground or water.

When I've been out scouting the night before a hunt, I've had farmers tell me that they would rather not me coming back in the morning to hunt, but if i wanted to I could go ahead and quickly jump the geese right now. I did, and at least those birds didn't go back the next morning to that same field that i didn't have permission to hunt.

also, i haven't minded in the past when I was out decoying birds, and someone jumped a different field where all the birds were going, and the birds all came over to my field!!

my 2 cents ...

i love seeing pictures from you guys, so i think I'm going to post old pictures (if that's okay), maybe you guys will enjoy them ....

2007 spring hunt in SD


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I guess there is a lot of turkey hunter in me. I love belly crawling up to a flock of geese, ducks, or whatever and jump shooting them. There are a lot of eyes looking for that kind of danger. If you can sneak in under that radar, it's a blast.

That and it's great practice for big game spot and stalk out west or still hunting in MN.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I love to stalk if I get another chance I would do it. Personally I think its fun. Its alot more challenging. Not saying that I don't love to decoy, because that is fun too.

Put it this way, how much driving around would you do if you were to stalk a goose? Alot, instead put that money into decoys. And maybe once in awhile do a stalk.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

As a young kid I have put many miles on crawling around trying to kill snows and honks, those days are over, nothing worse than a mile or two walk back threw mud and muck being empty handed. 
What about that guy from hillsboro that invented that mirror thing you walk behind and can walk up on feeding honks. There is a video somewhere of this guy walking up right in the flock then dropping that shield thing and layin into them. It isnt my style but was interesting to hear about.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I 2nd that.^

It's not as rewarding as a good decoy shoot, but I still do it.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

never stalked many honkers. definatly used to do it on snow geese we filled truck beds with snows and blues more than once. but once we got our snow goose spread and I hunted them over decoys stalking um is just not the same. but unethical definatly not.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

huntingdude16 said:


> I 2nd that.^
> 
> It's not as rewarding as a good decoy shoot, but I still do it.


SO the truth comes out. You sure talked big at the meetings like you were a changed dude. Disappointing...


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm against jumping out of the truck and blasting and shooting out of the window of the pick-up...

Never said I was against stalking on occasion. :wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

No desire to crawl/jump/stalk geese or ducks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

huntingdude16 said:


> I'm against jumping out of the truck and blasting and shooting out of the window of the pick-up...
> 
> :


Well good as that is illegal.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think a stalk is more rewarding. Decoying birds is easier I think. Both have their pros and cons.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

huntingdude16 said:


> I 2nd that.^
> 
> It's not as rewarding as a good decoy shoot, but I still do it.


I will disagree here, there have been some stalks back in the day that I was pretty proud of :wink: :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I think a stalk is more rewarding. Decoying birds is easier I think. Both have their pros and cons.


I gotta disagree, maybe decoying ducks and darks is easier, but no way is decoying snows easier than sneaking em. Snow are freakin hard NO MATTER what tactic you employ  , thats why I love em!

I think everybody sneaks when their younger, I did, most all of the other "hardcore" decoy guys have admited to it in their teens, but most grow out of it when they A) get some money for decoys finally, B) evolve to where the killing isnt as important as the hunt, or C) finally just get sick and tired of sore backs from being hunched over, sore bloody knees from crawling through mud and muck, and usually coming up empty or with few birds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Stalking birds is where some of my best memories are from. We belly crawler over a mile and a half to find out they were decoys left by some people. They never came back so we used them for rest of the afternoon and got our limits.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Stalking birds is where some of my best memories are from. We belly crawler over a mile and a half to find out they were decoys left by some people. They never came back so we used them for rest of the afternoon and got our limits.


Thats pretty ballsy.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

As long as it is legal, do whatever you have the most fun doing everyone has got there opinion about unethical ways, but if its your gas money, your ammo money, your TIME i would stick to whatever way it is that you want to hunt. Try it all thats a way of learning the hunting game. my :2cents:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Well good as that is illegal.


Not to mention unethical...

Idk, I don't see the bad part about it. If you put the effort of a long crawl on your belly into it on a small flock of birds(10-15), I don't think theres a problem with it.

Flock shooting a huge flock of snow geese on the other hand....no.



> As long as it is legal, do whatever you have the most fun doing everyone has got there opinion about unethical ways, but if its your gas money, your ammo money, your TIME i would stick to whatever way it is that you want to hunt.


The conflict comes about when you mess things up for other hunters who have put far more money, for decoys, blinds, etc., and then walk away with 2-3 birds.
Yeah you may be happy and all, but you have to consider the frustration of others that put a lot more money into a single hunt, only to have it blown.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Who spent more on gear, has nothing to do with it.

Everyone is one there to enjoy themselves. just because I have a trailer full of gear that cost way too much money deosn't mean I have first right to those bird than say, two high school kids in beat up car with nothing but shotguns, shells and a desire to hunt.

Now if I was in the field 3 hours before sunrise setting up my decoys and then some guys come rolling up at 1/2 hr after sunrise and go blasting away at the resting birds, I get frustrated.

But as long they are not doing anything illegal, who am I to tell them they can't enjoy the outdoors. 
Do I agree with how they do it? NO. But thats only my opinion.

It all about common courtesy.



> Idk, I don't see the bad part about it. If you put the effort of a long crawl on your belly into it on a small flock of birds(10-15), I don't think theres a problem with it.


Thats would be great ina perfect world, but 99% of people who jump shoot think a group of 10-15 birds is not worth the effort. Most are looking for the "motherlode" before any effort is put into it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I prefer to decoy my ducks and geese, but I'm not going to be mad if I set at a pond all day and nothing comes in and I go jump some stock dams for a couple hours after that and get a limit. Youth thats probably what I'll be doing, trying to get a pinny. I jump ducks all the time after goose hunting. One thing I hate though is jumping geese, I don't care if other people do it I cant control them, but I hate jumping them.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> > Idk, I don't see the bad part about it. If you put the effort of a long crawl on your belly into it on a small flock of birds(10-15), I don't think theres a problem with it.
> 
> 
> Thats would be great ina perfect world, but 99% of people who jump shoot think a group of 10-15 birds is not worth the effort. Most are looking for the "motherlode" before any effort is put into it.


I feel the exact opposite, The less the better. I am a decoy hunter but if I see two greenies tucked up on the edge of the far end of a slough with the wind howlin and snow blowin, thats when its got and gets fun. Working your butt off in horrible weather for the CHANCE*** at maybe two birds. Brings back memories with my dad


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You guys lay in a blind with someone who know what they are doing for one hunt. Doesnt matter if it is ducks, darks, snows, or cranes. And you will never wanna jump again. I was out by myself this August and needed one more honker and seen two sitting in a slough and actually got out of the truck and started out towards them. But all I could think about was damn those would be some nice ones to come into the decoys someday. I know what a whore feels like now. Cause I just felt dirty. So I turned around walked out to the truck and never continued. If you thinking sneeking is fun, you have never been on a truley good decoy hunt when the birds are working good!!!!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> If you thinking sneeking is fun, you have never been on a truley good decoy hunt when the birds are working good!!!!


I for one like laying in a spread and beating mother nature at her own game, not sneaking up on some un-suspecting birds and unloading my gun hoping some birds drop. Decoying is the way to go, I supose you could say sneaking up on the birds is also beating mother nature but it is just not the same as setting a spread, calling and having a flock of birds commit to your dekes and have them land right where you want them, that is MY idea of a good waterfowl hunt.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Stalking birds is where some of my best memories are from. We belly crawler over a mile and a half to find out they were decoys left by some people. They never came back so we used them for rest of the afternoon and got our limits.


Decoy hunting must be truly rewarding if you would belly crawl for a mile and a half to do it :lol:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies you all make very good points and it was interesting hearing them. Im just sayin i do it sometimes cause it is fun. Although it doesnt come close to decoying but i have few decoys and no money as of now to buy anymore thats why i do the ocasional stalk when birds wont commit to my little spread.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Quacker Wacker... cool name :beer: I mean it!!

When I was young I crawled many a mile sneaking geese. We called it the goose zone when they were on top of us. We would often just get in their flight path and pass shoot with awesome results. We never spooked the flocks ever because they were our decoys.. try it.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I think decoying is a lot more fun when you get on a good hunt.. As i learned when i went with Erik haha. But we use to go jump dams and stuff and we still do just not as often.. I like doing it but i think decoying is way better!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Decoying birds is definitely a more exciting way to hunt, but as long as you are smart about it I see no problem sneaking on birds. If you think you are going to screw up somebody elses hunting then look for another flock.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> If you thinking sneeking is fun, you have never been on a truley good decoy hunt when the birds are working good!!!!


Oh really??



> not sneaking up on some un-suspecting birds and unloading my gun hoping some birds drop.


I guess that wasnt my tactic when I snuck up on a pair or two, it was flush them, pick one, trigger, pick another, trigger, pick another, trigger. Then drop my jaw wondering why nothing dropped :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ithink ou guys have the wrong idea on stalking. First you find a decent amount of birds. Next you plan your attack. Look for cover, play the wind, send guy different places. Then you get so close you could grab one and then you wait until everyone is in position. Once everyone is in position then you wait until either the flock decides to get up or you yell take em.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> First you find a decent amount of birds.


Proves my "99%" point. :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well my first duck, canada, and snow were all shot sneaking them, so I would say that stalking still holds a place in my heart, and I try to do it every once in awhile for old times sake. But I don't think I've snuck canadas in a long time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

A decent amount of birds is anywhere from 5-30. The less the better. Less eyes to spy you. Though I did bust one roost when I was younger because the people that were hunting the field next to it busted our roost because grandpa wouldnt let them on. Would I bust the roost again. No. Is stalking fun, yes. Is it worth the trouble no. Would I ever stalk again. Yes


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Then you get so close you could grab one and then you wait until everyone is in position.


 :lol: :lol: Sorry Joe.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> A decent amount of birds is anywhere from 5-30. The less the better. Less eyes to spy you. Though I did bust one roost when I was younger because the people that were hunting the field next to it busted our roost because grandpa wouldnt let them on. Would I bust the roost again. No. Is stalking fun, yes. Is it worth the trouble no. Would I ever stalk again. Yes


That must have been when you lived in MN huh? :lol: :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> > First you find a decent amount of birds.
> 
> 
> Proves my "99%" point. :wink:


Yup, exactly


----------



## goose111 (Jul 30, 2008)

This reminds me of the problem with bass fishing, guys are out on the water and they think cause there in a tourney and have a 30-40 thousand $ rig that their fishing is more important then the kid on the end of the dock and get mad when the kid right in front of them lands a 4 lbs slob, jump them, decoy them, its about having fun..... and yea I had bass rig got tired of the way I was looked at when I got close to homeowners dock because of the "guy" in last weekends tourney I agree with the guys who want the jump shooters out there atleast ther`re moving the birds..........


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goose111 said:


> This reminds me of the problem with bass fishing, guys are out on the water and they think cause there in a tourney and have a 30-40 thousand $ rig that their fishing is more important then the kid on the end of the dock and get mad when the kid right in front of them lands a 4 lbs slob, jump them, decoy them, its about having fun..... and yea I had bass rig got tired of the way I was looked at when I got close to homeowners dock because of the "guy" in last weekends tourney I agree with the guys who want the jump shooters out there atleast ther`re moving the birds..........


Punctuation........punctuation


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

many many many moons ago when I was a young lad I use to stalk em. I really felt a sense of accomplishment but not as much as I feel now decoying them. I guess I just prefer to be under cupped wings.

One thing I will say is it is nice to stalk em and just watch them right there in front of you if they have no clue you are there. You can watch them in the decoys but they don't act the same. Go stalk a huge flock of ducks and just watch them for an hour. You will get a hole new appreciation for them.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I used to stalk them before we got decoys. didn't work too well. Pass shooting would work good


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congratulations everyone, this has made it to the second page without being locked. Good stories are welcome :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Everyone goes thru it. Sneaking up on a 1000 eyes is what truly makes a great big-game hunter out of you.

Back when waterfowl hunting wasn't cool I groomed myself from a master sneak machine to a master honker communicator. It was to the point of nearly 70% success rate at the sneak attack. One thing never done was water sneakin' on geese, always in the feed. That insured what seemed like a season long hunt.

That was 35 years ago and a mere 2 years later it was decoy city and a goose call. The rest is history.......


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Crazy


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I like how he still only got one!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nothing better than just sitting near feet from thousands of feeding ducks water or field, been in the dekes with well over 5000 sitting in the dekes with me and also listening to them on water


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I myself prefer decoying cause that way I get to sit in a blind and wait for the birds to come to me.


----------



## goose111 (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry LOL


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I agree with Leo - it's awesome watching thousands of geese feed and act normal and they don't have any idea you are there. I actually think that's the most fun. Even if I don't unload, it's still a blast. I've passed up many a shot just so I could watch them longer. But, when they do get up and you unload, that sudden roar turns to a second of dead silence, which I think is pretty cool and then all hell breaks loose...

I enjoyed stalking and would do it again if I were around more snow geese and were about 15 years younger in decent shape. I worked my rear end off to get in position during some of my stalks...

Erik is right...if it's legal, I think it's fair game.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I still like to mix it up and do both as there is a time and place for both. I won't turn down what appears to be an easy (though none ever are) sneak on a flock of geese. Particularly one of 100 birds or less. My most successful sneaks have been on such flocks. No hail mary shots though. They either are in range or are not. Many times you can even decide on the particular birds you want to shoot at before they even take to the air.

Picking up a decoy spread on a slow day is just as bad as trudging back across a mile of muddy field after an unsucessful stalk. I'm not sure waiting a couple of hours in a decoy spread is any better or worse than crawling through a field for the same amount of time.


----------

